# Question about Allowances



## dsantos (Feb 20, 2017)

Greetings,

I have a simple question regarding Salary packages and Allowances offered by companies.

The money from the house allowance can be only spent in the accommodation and/or the final difference will be returned to the company or at the end, I can keep it and spend it (or save it) on other stuffs?

Thank you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dsantos said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have a simple question regarding Salary packages and Allowances offered by companies.
> 
> ...


depends on the company, but in a lot of cases it is cash in hand and you can do whatever you please. But check with HR for company specific policies.


----------

